# Playing in the dirt with New Holland equipment



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

I spent all of last weekend playing in the dirt! My brother and I built another motocross track, this time is was for a local dirtbike shop. We had a new holland dc70 dozer and my trusty ls160. It took us about 20 hours to get the track finished with both machines running pretty much the whole time.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Nice little dozer, how does the New Holland brand compare to the J.D's, CAT & Komatsu dozers of that size, I have never seen one in person except for N.H skidsteers and TLB's.
I know that a dealer had a N.H EC450LC excavator in 3 or 4 years ago (big machine) but never got to go see it.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Those steel over tire tracks, or rubber on the skid steer?


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

The dozer is great it's real easy to operate. It's a hydro drive so kind of like playing a video game! The last dozers I have driven other than new hollands were all gear drive(komatsu, older deere and a case) so the hystat is a real treat. I am buying a new skid so the dealer cut me a deal, I had the dozer for 3 days for $400!!!! I would love to buy it from them they want it gone for cheap but I have a hard time spending alot on a machine that can't make money all year long. They want $38,000 ,or make offer it only has 475hrs. The newest model NH. dozers are actually a case with different paint.

The tracks on the skid are mclaren rubber protracks. I really like them ,it's nice being able to drive across grass and pavement. They actually work really well in the dirt too!!!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Sweet track and toys. I wish my attempts to build atv jumps turned out that well. Mine aren't bad,but they aren't as nice looking as yours.


----------



## Northland (Oct 1, 2006)

Real nice track.... nice job on the sweepers and the rythym sections...


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

Great looking track, but those horse owners are gonna be pretty ticked when those 2 strokes start buzzing around 24/7. just wait 'till the manure gets spread when the wind is blowing YOUR direction 

-Mike


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Tractor Plower;390379 said:


> Great looking track, but those horse owners are gonna be pretty ticked when those 2 strokes start buzzing around 24/7. just wait 'till the manure gets spread when the wind is blowing YOUR direction
> 
> -Mike


 Well it took a while but the horses were the least of our problems. I ride on my personal tracks and there are horses near by. It doesn't seem to bother them , they actually are cuious and just watch.

It took the township a while to work up a case againt having a private test track but they did it. It is no longer, we had to knock it down. The owner of the shop wanted to test suspension setups and other mods that he did for cutomers. The have been riding during buisness hours with no problems, but flat gound isn't a good test for a mx bike. The shop is on a busy state highway with lots of comercial buisnesses near by ( junk yard, cement plant,etc.) The township presented the owner with a long list of hoops to jump through to keep it. It would have cost thousands to comply and he still had a chance to loose in the end. The economy here in michigan isn;t the best and money is tight for him so he wasn't in a posotion to start a legal fight. It's just funny how others have more right to your land than you do. The good news is I can easily build it again when he's ready to play with the township !!!


----------

